# Ideal number of guineas?



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

I recently got Guineas to eat bugs and was wondering what the ideal number is. I have 17 although I think one might not make it as it seems to have a deformity.

I know these like to move in flocks so I was wondering how big they like their flocks to be.

I got them in two separate batches to prevent inbreeding when they come of age.

Conor


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

It really depends on how much room you have, they are not terribly fussing about flock size in general!


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

I think that 17 should be plenty and then some.
Back when I had guineas they seemed to hang out in groups of around 6 or 7 until it was time to roost - then they all headed for the same small group of trees.


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks. These are still young so they hang together pretty close right now. They are so bunched up sometimes but I guess this is how they are at this age or all the time. Sometimes they roost on top of a fence but they have chosen to lay in tall grass at night for the last few nights.

Conor


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeah I had a male female pair and just love them. They roost with my chickens.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh and you might want to train them to go in a coop at night otherwise they will tend to become wild and wander off.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

Training a Guinea? I don't think that is possible. I am finding out more and more that these are about the dumbest thing alive. This is my first personal intro to poultry but never thought of any poultry as being smart. I don't know if Guineas are any better or worse.

Anyway, one got separated from the rest of the bunch and just freaked out. I had to chase it and direct it to the others and then it settled down.

Conor


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

cwatkin said:


> Training a Guinea? I don't think that is possible. I am finding out more and more that these are about the dumbest thing alive. This is my first personal intro to poultry but never thought of any poultry as being smart. I don't know if Guineas are any better or worse.
> 
> Anyway, one got separated from the rest of the bunch and just freaked out. I had to chase it and direct it to the others and then it settled down.
> 
> Conor


Some poultry are smarter than others, glad you got the "stray" back to its flock!


----------

